# Anleitung zu Ethereal gesucht auf deutsch



## knut (17. Januar 2004)

Hi ,
kennt jemand ein gutes tut oder allgemeine Beschreibung/Anleitung zum Netzwerk sniffer Ethereal oder kennt jemand einen anderen Netzwerk sniffer mit deutscher Anleitung.

Vielen dank
Knut


----------



## meggles (6. November 2004)

Auch wenn ich schon bissl spät dran bin, andere dürfte es ja auch interessieren:
http://netmirror.org/mirror/ftp.ethereal.com/docs/user-guide.pdf

Viel Spaß damit...
Simon


----------



## xCondoRx (6. November 2004)

knut hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mit *deutscher* Anleitung.


ohne Worte..


----------



## RealPax (7. November 2004)

Schau dir das mal an.
http://www.0711-stuttgart.de/howto/sniffer.pdf


----------



## GFX-Händchen (10. November 2004)

Danke für die deutsche Anleitung.
Hab sie mir nun durchgelesen und hab noch Fragen.

Ich habe ein WLAN-Netzwerk daheim (Rechner und Notebook) - jetzt würde ich gerne wissen wollen, wie ich mit Ethereal, wenn ich den AP an habe, übers Notebook schaun kann, ob man den WPA-PSK und die IP des Netzwerks herausfinfen kann?

D.h. nur der AP ist an und ich bin per Notebook nicht mit dem AP am Rechner verbunden.
Eine WLAN-Karte hab ich ja, nur wie kann ich jetzt den Verkehr abhören, den ich auf meinem Rechner z.b. mit dem Internet etc.?
Ist dies überhaupt möglich?


----------



## RealPax (12. November 2004)

GFX-Händchen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe ein WLAN-Netzwerk daheim (Rechner und Notebook) - jetzt würde ich gerne wissen wollen, wie ich mit Ethereal, wenn ich den AP an habe, übers Notebook schaun kann, ob man den WPA-PSK und die IP des Netzwerks herausfinfen kann?
> 
> D.h. nur der AP ist an und ich bin per Notebook nicht mit dem AP am Rechner verbunden.
> Eine WLAN-Karte hab ich ja, nur wie kann ich jetzt den Verkehr abhören, den ich auf meinem Rechner z.b. mit dem Internet etc.?
> Ist dies überhaupt möglich?



Ich würde sagen, einfach mal testen.


----------

